# Straightening Brush Suggestions



## drien227 (May 19, 2017)

I've heard good things about the Conair Diamond-Infused Ceramic Smoothing Hot Brush and I keep seeing ads for the Foxybae ones. Does anyone have opinions on either of these or other suggestions? There are so many to choose from. I'd prefer to keep it under $75.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 19, 2017)

The one from Foxybae is nearly twice what you want to pay.

I don't own any of those sorts of things.


----------



## drien227 (May 20, 2017)

The Foxybae one has frequent deep discounts. They were just running a promotion where it was around 70% off. Makes me wonder if it is any good or not because a lot of the reviews seem to be from bloggers who were given them for free.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 4, 2017)

drien227 said:


> I've heard good things about the Conair Diamond-Infused Ceramic Smoothing Hot Brush and I keep seeing ads for the Foxybae ones. Does anyone have opinions on either of these or other suggestions? There are so many to choose from. I'd prefer to keep it under $75.



The one that I have decided to get my granddaughter for her birthday present is the Karmin G3 Salon Pro Ceramic hair straightening brush, a little more expensive but with ceramic "bristles", dual voltage & most importantly a 3 year manufacturer's guarantee. Always read the small print before you buy.


----------

